# Northern California Doves Need A Home



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If anyone can assist by taking in these doves or if you
know of someone who can, please let me know. You
would need to contact Shari at [email protected] for
the specifics.

Thanks for any assistance.

Terry

Date: Mon, 3 Jan 2005 23:33:02 -0800 (PST)
From: Kathy McPherson <[email protected]>
Subject: Doves needing a home in CA
To: [email protected]

Hi Terry,
I was just checking the DovePage and someone
posted that her elderly mother has just been
placed in a home and she has 5-6 pairs of elderly
doves in outside cages that are 20+ yrs old and
one indoor dove that all need a permanent new
home for the rest of their lives. They are
located in Northern CA(did not specify city). The
daughter, Shari, can be contacted at
[email protected]. I hope you know someone up
there who can help her, it would be a shame not
to see these elderly doves find a good home for
whatever reamins of their lives.

Take Care.

KAthy McPherson


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Assuming I can get in touch with Shari regarding these doves
and assuming that arrangements can be made to get them
from wherever they are currently located to the Bakersfield, CA
area, a good home has been found for all the doves.

Thank you Erik!

Terry


----------

